# "Bowels in an uproar"



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.jhu.edu/~jhumag/0497web/gastro1.html ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

This is one of the first articles on IBS that I read online and I think it says alot.------------------Nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

So do I Nancy, however even in the last two years they have learned more. Marvin was tops, although retired now sadly, well not for him.







I would also read the Clinical issues one as well with DR Drossman from the UNC. If there is someone I think is a top Dr addressing this its him and the people he works with and is in contact with.------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com [This message has been edited by eric (edited 01-28-2001).]


----------

